# Sinead O'Conner Reveals She Has Fibromyalgia



## M&M

This was posted to the Co-Cure list. I thought it was mildly interesting, although, it's another example of how some people use Fibromyalgia and ME interchangably...As though they refer to the same illness. We, of course, know differently, so I'm still posting it here.







**********************************************Subject: NOT: Sinead O'Connor reveals she has a debilitating, painful fatigue illness (Fibromyalgia)[Somebody who gets the Irish Music Magazine, HotPress has sent me this.Note: Two years ago, she wrote to a newspaper saying she didn't have M.E.(see below)]Taken from the current issue of HOTPRESS:"Sources close to the singer have confirmed to HOTPRESS that she wasalso, at the time of her retirement, suffering from a debilitatingand painful fatigue illness called fibromyalgia, which contributedto putting her out of action. She is also known to suffer from manicdepression, which creates a painful sensitivity in sufferers ï¿½ andwhich itself required some time to manage, away from the stresses ofbeing "Sinï¿½ad O'Connor".Asked by HOTPRESS, the singer explained that she had been ill, andthat she had wanted to take care of her children (Jake 17, Roisin 9and Shane 1)."Fibromyalgia is not curable. But it's manageable," Sinï¿½ad toldHOTPRESS. "I have a high pain threshold, so that helps ï¿½ it's thetiredness part that I have difficulty with. You get to know yourpatterns and limits, though, so you can work and plan around it. Itis made worse, obviously, by stress. So you have to try to keep lifequiet and peaceful. And you have to re-assess what you do ï¿½ andmaybe find another less stressful job, or re-habilitate your f%ckin'same job! Which is kind of what I am trying to do, given that I lovesinging and that it's calming. So I want to do that, but to stay outof the parts of it that cause me undue stress."It is estimated that between 3% and 6% of the US population sufferfrom Fybromyalgia."------------------------------- http://www.breakingnews.ie/2003/05/07/story98161.html Sinead O'Connor to study theology, then teach07/05/2003 - 5:56:26 pmControversial singer Sinead Oï¿½Connor wants to teach religion when she quitsthe music business, she said today.The star said she hopes to start studying theology ï¿½ particularly pastoralcare ï¿½ and the work of people who call themselves ï¿½Death Midwivesï¿½.She made the announcement in an Irish newspaper to dispel reports she isretiring because she is suffering from ME.ï¿½I am retiring because I want to train to become a religion teacher ofprimary school children,ï¿½ she said in a letter published in a Dublin eveningnewspaper.ï¿½This will take some years as I also want to raise my own children, so itmay be over 10 years ï¿½til I qualify but I intend to make a start.ï¿½Just two weeks ago the 36-year-old said she wanted to be left alone toreturn to a ï¿½normal lifeï¿½ and to pursue a different career.She made her retirement announcement in a message to a fan website and saidshe would make her final recordings next month.In her letter printed today she said: ï¿½I hope to start studying theologythis September and I hope to write on the subject after some years.ï¿½I also want to study pastoral care.ï¿½There are some interesting people around who call themselves ï¿½DeathMidwivesï¿½. They help people who are dying, not to be afraid and help makedeath gentle and calm and even a growing experience. I am very interested inthat area of pastoral care.ï¿½She said that being a mother meant she would study part time but added: ï¿½Igotta make a startï¿½.ï¿½I have talents in areas other than the music business and want to move intothose areas for the satisfaction of my soul.ï¿½As well as being a religion teacher my plan is to work as a ï¿½visitingï¿½church singer. Where I can hide and not be looked at.ï¿½And maybe sing with a choir. Hire myself out for services. NOT WEDDINGS!Donï¿½t believe in them!ï¿½Oï¿½Connor denied she was suffering from ME.The singer said she did not originally intend to comment on what she woulddo next.But she said she had to elaborate after the speculation that it was becauseshe was suffering from ME.ï¿½It has been circulated globally that I am suffering from ME (the so-calledYuppie ï¿½Flu) and thatï¿½s the reason for my retirement,ï¿½ she said.She added: ï¿½I am not suffering from ME.ï¿½The star has been an outspoken figure in the music business throughout hercareer, notably tearing up a picture of the Pope on US TV.At one point she was ordained as a priest and on another occasion shedeclared she was gay ï¿½ shortly before marrying for the second time in 2001.


----------



## tk

> quote:This was posted to the Co-Cure list. I thought it was mildly interesting, although, it's another example of how some people use Fibromyalgia and ME interchangably...As though they refer to the same illness. We, of course, know differently, so I'm still posting it here.


I agree with you that Fibromyalgia and ME aren't the same illness and that some people use them interchangeably. But I don't and I was the author of the original post to Co-Cure: who knows whether Sinead O'Connor has ME or Fibromyalgia - she sees ME as yuppie 'flu so maybe she feels more comfortable with the label Fibromyalgia. Although it may be more likely she has Fibromyalgia. The point about referring back was that Sinead basically said it wasn't to do with her health that she retired and even wrote a letter to a paper in Ireland complaining when another newspaper had suggested she had an "ME-like illness" (I actually have the article), when in fact it looks like it was to do with her health.


----------

